# Algo se está moviendo en Cantabria. Atención a los comentarios de El diario Montañés



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

A cuenta de la noticia de la posible unión de cantabria con castilla


los montañeses queremos la unión con CASTILLA
Ordenar







Palotes_579502b0da580
Hace 10 minutos
Totalmente de acuerdo con este sr ,ya va siendo hora que alguien diga lo que pensamos la mayor parte de los ciudadanos de Cantabria. Ya está bien de pagar sueldos inmerecido a personas sin ninguna cualificación, incapaces de vivir ,de su trabajo ,al margen de la política,y en muchos casos ,hasta con carácter hereditario ,.Una vergüenza.
Responder






Mané
Hace 32 minutos
Y yo tambien para eliminar los Pesebres.
Responder






ZARATUSTRA
Hace 63 minutos
En realidad quienes tendríamos que estar pidiendo eso, seríamos los ciudadanos - contribuyentes de la antiguamente próspera provincia de Santander. Hartos de mantener a una administración desmesurada para la población de esta provincia y ya no digamos a la casta política y adlateres . Pero me temo que 45 años fomentando un sentimiento identitario regional mientras la mayoría se empobrecía , serán difíciles de cambiar . 
Responder





Mariuca99
Hace 24 minutos
no puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo,siendo el puerto de Castilla teníamos muchas más ventajas.ahora solo tenemos vagos,inútiles.mediocres y vividores que solo han gobernador para vivir bien.El grueso de la administración es tan grande que se echarían a las calles a manifestarse,lo que no ha conseguido ja subida de ja luz ni los trenes de mierda que tenemos
Responder

 













El candidato de Vox a la Junta, partidario de que Cantabria vuelva a ser parte de Castilla


Juan García-Gallardo fue el abogado elegido por el PP en 2011 en el juicio contra Diego Higuera, exdirector de Cantur, y su despacho defendió a Ignacio Diego cuando Revi




www.eldiariomontanes.es


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!




e incorporación de las encartaciones a Cantabria


----------



## Mazaldeck (12 Ene 2022)

En todo lo que sea disminución del número de Taifas: *estoy de acuerdo.*


----------



## Viviendo Digno (12 Ene 2022)

A mí es que me pilla con la guardia baja... Esto me cuesta más o menos dinero? Remo más fuerte o bajo el ritmo?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

otro comentario..


Dilimandros
Hace 9 minutos
Totalmente de acuerdo con la propuesta. Mucho mejor nos iría.


----------



## Gus Borden (12 Ene 2022)

El Diario Vascoñés .


----------



## BogadeAriete (12 Ene 2022)

Claro, la mayoria de los Cantabros han empezado a conocer Castilla hace 10 años cuando abrieron la autovía, y ahora quieren ser la 10 provincia abandonada por Valladolid, no te jode....

*ALGUNOS YA NO SABEN QUE MIERDA INVENTARSE PARA QUE LES HAGAMOS CASITO...*


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> e incorporación de las encartaciones a Cantabria



pregunta en Castro y pregunta en las Encartaciones. Y lo que salga va p'alante.


----------



## gotelez (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A cuenta de la noticia de la posible unión de cantabria con castilla
> 
> 
> los montañeses queremos la unión con CASTILLA
> ...



¿Eres CM de VOX?


----------



## Hannibal (12 Ene 2022)

Espero que el candidato de Vox por Cantabria opine lo mismo, porque sino va a provocar un enfrentamiento interno


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pregunta en Castro y pregunta en las Encartaciones. Y lo que salga va p'alante.




sabes quien gana en Castro las elecciones?? la pnv y bildu no se presentan en castro


----------



## ShellShock (12 Ene 2022)

Es que menuda escabechina nos hicieron en España con las putas autonomías.

Cantabria y La Rioja SON CASTILLA. La Castilla del curso alto del Ebro, como el norte de Burgos. No la Castilla del Duero, pero Castilla al fin y al cabo. Y yo diría que buena parte de Álava también.

Hostia ya, las CC.AA. son un instrumento para provocar la decadencia de España.


----------



## uberales (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!



Posterior entrada de Álava y La Rioja en Castilla.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (12 Ene 2022)

Lo que hay que quitar son las putas CCAA,todas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aris (12 Ene 2022)

Cantabria siempre fue una provincia de Castilla y León hasta el año 1981 que se constituye como Comunidad Autónoma. Lo más irónico es que se define a sí misma en su estatuto como comunidad histórica. Sinceramente, no me parecería bien que Cantabria pase a Castilla y León, si han decidido suicidarse votando lo que han votado ahora que lo asuman.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

aris dijo:


> Cantabria siempre fue una provincia de Castilla y León hasta el año 1981 que se constituye como Comunidad Autónoma. Lo más irónico es que se define a sí misma en su estatuto como comunidad histórica. Sinceramente, no me parecería bien que Cantabria pase a Castilla y León, si han decidido suicidarse votando lo que han votado ahora que lo asuman.




los montañes no queremos la unión con la comunidad de cyl. Quremos la unión de Castilla entera.


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 Ene 2022)

Ya saldrá Revilluca en la 6 para poner a parir al voxero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

de 10 comentarios, 9 a favor de la unión


Ordenar







lugano
Hace 5 minutos
Ya era hora de que alguien plantee algo bueno para la Montaña. Nos evitaríamos todos estos ministrillos, directores generales, asesores..........
Responder






maxi67
Hace 7 minutos
el problema de este país son las autonomías y sus despilfarros continuos para colocar a los suyos con sueldos de jeques, cada autonomía quiere ser un país poco menos , más competencias más malversación y corrupción. España deve ser una y grande, lo contrario es divide y venceras que es lo que están haciendo


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> sabes quien gana en Castro las elecciones?? la pnv y bildu no se presentan en castro



Tú pregunta a la población. Pregunta en el euskaltegi de Castro, a ver qué opinan.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!



Los cojones 33. Alava es Castilla. Que Alava se integre en castilla y sean deportados todos los vasco-parlantes follacabras.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

nicK J R
Hace 3 minutos
DE DONDE JAMAS DEBIMOS HABER SALIDO ASI NOS VA NO PINTAMOS NA SOLO LO DEFIENDEN LOS VIVIDORES DE LA MAMANDURRIA


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

aris dijo:


> *Cantabria siempre fue una provincia de Castilla y León hasta el año 1981 *que se constituye como Comunidad Autónoma. Lo más irónico es que se define a sí misma en su estatuto como comunidad histórica. Sinceramente, no me parecería bien que Cantabria pase a Castilla y León, si han decidido suicidarse votando lo que han votado ahora que lo asuman.



En qué momento antes de 1981 existió Castilla y León como comunidad de la que formara parte Cantabria?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Tú pregunta a la población. Pregunta en el euskaltegi de Castro, a ver qué opinan.





jajajajaj

mas quisieráis los vascongados tener territorios nuestros  

pero va a ser que no. NOS CAEIS MUY MAL


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Los cojones 33. Alava es Castilla. Que Alava se integre en castilla y sean deportados todos los vasco-parlantes follacabras.



pregunta en Álava!! no preguntes mucho a ver si al final va a terminar pasando Treviño a Alava, como ya han pedido varias veces.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

BRUTAL. OTRO COMENTARIO MAS






Raspu
Hace 22 segundos
¿Perdimos algo de nuestra identidad cuando éramos parte de Castilla la Vieja?. NADA. ¿Ganamos algo al convertirnos en autonomía?. NADA. La unión hace la fuerza.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> jajajajaj
> 
> mas quisieráis los vascongados tener territorios nuestros
> 
> pero va a ser que no. NOS CAEIS MUY MAL



Entonces lo de preguntar a la gente a ver lo que quiere se hace o no se hace?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

ESTÁ CLARO QUE LOS MONTAÑESES SOMOS CASTELLANOS


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Entonces lo de preguntar a la gente a ver lo que quiere se hace o no se hace?




NO VAIS A PREGUNTAR UNA PUTA MIERDA PORQUE LAS VASCONGADAS EN CANTABRIA NO PINTAN UNA PUTA MIERDA

TE QUEDA CLARO??


----------



## Lábaro (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> e incorporación de las encartaciones a Cantabria



Eeeeh...geldi parao : Las Encartaciones seguirán siendo bizcainas,la Margen Izquierda su zona industrial y Castro Urdiales su costa natural en cuanto se reincorporen a Bizcaya.Seriamos un gran contrapeso frente a los separatistas del resto de la provincia...


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> NO VAIS A PREGUNTAR UNA PUTA MIERDA PORQUE LAS VASCONGADAS EN CANTABRIA NO PINTAN UNA PUTA MIERDA
> 
> TE QUEDA CLARO??



Entonces lo de preguntar es muy fascista y no hay que hacerlo porque lo que opine la gente de los sitios da igual? a ver si te aclaras!


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pregunta en Álava!! no preguntes mucho a ver si al final va a terminar pasando Treviño a Alava, como ya han pedido varias veces.



No me interesa la opinion de la chusma. Esas opiniones son volubles. Los votos se compran y se venden. Si quieres que se sientan castellanos, solo tienes que empobrecer vascolandia y enriquecer Castilla. No es muy dificil de conseguir si hay voluntad y cojones.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Eeeeh...geldi parao : Las Encartaciones seguirán siendo bizcainas,la Margen Izquierda su zona industrial y Castro Urdiales su costa natural en cuanto se reincorporen a Bizcaya.Seriamos un gran contrapeso frente a los separatistas del resto de la provincia...



o contra los separatistas de las encartaciones también! mira a ver quién gobierna en Carranza, Balmaseda o Zalla.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (12 Ene 2022)

España una grande y libre. Todo lo que no sea eso es mierda.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Entonces lo de preguntar es muy fascista y no hay que hacerlo porque lo que opine la gente de los sitios da igual? a ver si te aclaras!




QUE NO PINTAÍS NADA EN CANTABRIA, QUE LO ASUMAS DE UNA PUTA VEZ


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> Eeeeh...geldi parao : Las Encartaciones seguirán siendo bizcainas,la Margen Izquierda su zona industrial y Castro Urdiales su costa natural en cuanto se reincorporen a Bizcaya.Seriamos un gran contrapeso frente a los separatistas del resto de la provincia...




saca tus sucias garras vascongadas de la montaña.

no os queremos aqui


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> saca tus sucias garras vascongadas de la montaña.
> 
> no os queremos aqui



Castro es un barrio de las afueras de Bilbao. Asúmelo.

Pero si hasta Guriezo está petado de niños que van a la ikastola de Carranza!!


----------



## Remero (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pregunta en Castro y pregunta en las Encartaciones. Y lo que salga va p'alante.



Castro solo no pinta nada. Habría que preguntar en la comarca entera, vete a Laredo y a Colindres y les dices que si quieren ser vasquitos. Por otro lado, tengo bastantes dudas de que en Castro quisieran incorporarse a Vizcaya, más allá de por el uso de servicios al pillar más cerca Bilbao que Santander.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

Remero dijo:


> Castro solo no pinta nada. Habría que preguntar en la comarca entera, vete a Laredo y a Colindres y les dices que si quieren ser vasquitos. Por otro lado, tengo bastantes dudas de que en Castro quisieran incorporarse a Vizcaya, más allá de por el uso de servicios al pillar más cerca Bilbao que Santander.



pues anda que no hay castreños que siguen empadronados en casa de sus padres para poder ir al ambulatorio en Bilbao!


----------



## das kind (12 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> A mí es que me pilla con la guardia baja... Esto me cuesta más o menos dinero? Remo más fuerte o bajo el ritmo?



Ud de momento reme, que aún quedan muchos parásitos a los que mantener.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Castro es un barrio de las afueras de Bilbao. Asúmelo.
> 
> Pero si hasta Guriezo está petado de niños que van a la ikastola de Carranza!!




en castro van a la ikastola los 4 niños de vascongados que viven allí

en castro ni el tato se siente vascongado, a no ser que sean vascongados que tengan a allí su residencia habitual


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Remero dijo:


> Castro solo no pinta nada. Habría que preguntar en la comarca entera, vete a Laredo y a Colindres y les dices que si quieren ser vasquitos. Por otro lado, tengo bastantes dudas de que en Castro quisieran incorporarse a Vizcaya, más allá de por el uso de servicios al pillar más cerca Bilbao que Santander.



ningún castellano de castro quiere ser vascongado. Los únicos castreños que quieren ser vascongados son los propios vascongados que tienen allí su residencia porque en bilbao la casa les salía muy cara


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> ningún castellano de castro quiere ser vascongado. Los únicos castreños que quieren ser vascongados son los propios vascongados que tienen allí su residencia porque en bilbao la casa les salía muy cara



insinua que hay castreños de verdad y de mentira? de primera y de segunda?? va a ser usted un Sabino Arana de la tierruca!!


----------



## Sportura (12 Ene 2022)

Cambio Cantabria por León.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Castro es un barrio de las afueras de Bilbao. Asúmelo.
> 
> Pero si hasta Guriezo está petado de niños que van a la ikastola de Carranza!!



Kastro


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Kastro



kastro urdialeak


----------



## lascanteras723 (12 Ene 2022)

Si se quitan las autonomías se concentra el poder en menos gente, si cae en malas manos solo te queda irte del país.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Ene 2022)

Si Castro y aledaños no hacen por unirse al PV es por la única razón del vascuence, si no la cosa pintaría jodida para Cantabria en esa pugna.

Por otro lado tener a Castro tan cerca pero fuera del PV me parece una salida genial para los Vascos (si en mayúscula los vascos de verdad) que están hasta la polla del PNV y sus basuras y buscan un sitio donde respirar un poco de aire fresco, lástima que el puto Revilla esté jodiendo todo...

Respecto a que se uniese a Castilla pues también me parece bien, la superatomización no es buena y al ser puerto no perdería peso como región.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A cuenta de la noticia de la posible unión de cantabria con castilla
> 
> 
> los montañeses queremos la unión con CASTILLA
> ...



Mañana va el chorizo revilla a su alo presidente particular, el hormiguero, a ver si le sube la popularidad.


----------



## Limón (12 Ene 2022)

Santander es una provincia pequeña que no puede mantener una red clientelar y parasitaria por sí misma.
Es un derroche absurdo de recursos que podrían usarse en otras mil cosas.
Pero como dice una de las respuestas, tras 45 años ya es tarde, esto solo se arregla por las malas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (12 Ene 2022)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Lo que hay que quitar son las putas CCAA,todas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Antes veremos a Echenique caminar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> insinua que hay castreños de verdad y de mentira? de primera y de segunda?? va a ser usted un Sabino Arana de la tierruca!!




si. hay castreños que toda su familia es de castro de toda la vida y hay ·castreños" que han nacido en vascongadas y ahora viven en cantabria porque no tienen dinero para pagarse un piso en bilbao


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Si Castro y aledaños no hacen por unirse al PV es por la única razón del vascuence, si no la cosa pintaría jodida para Cantabria en esa pugna.
> 
> Por otro lado tener a Castro tan cerca pero fuera del PV me parece una salida genial para los Vascos (si en mayúscula los vascos de verdad) que están hasta la polla del PNV y sus basuras y buscan un sitio donde respirar un poco de aire fresco, lástima que el puto Revilla esté jodiendo todo...
> 
> Respecto a que se uniese a Castilla pues también me parece bien, la superatomización no es buena y al ser puerto no perdería peso como región.




que vascuence se habla en álava??  


y en las encartaciones??

repito:

los únicos ciudadanos de castro que quieren la unión con vascongadas son los vascongados que residen allí porque les salía mas barato comprarse una casa en castro que en bilbao


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Ene 2022)

Sportura dijo:


> Cambio Cantabria por León.



Es que debería ser así.
La posición de las provincias de Logroño y Santander es junto Castilla la. Vieja.
Luego las provincias leonesas fuera, el un hecho histórico que la LOGSE ha ocultado.
Dicho esto, si Santander hubiera seguido con Castilla la vieja ahora sería totalmente insignificante. Un barrio de vacaciones para la élite pucelana y sin ninguna identidad.
Dudo que tuvieran esa maravilla de autovia de la meseta. Aguilar torrelavega. Y menos la nueva a8 torrelavega solares.
Recordad que Valladolid es a cyl como Madrid a ambas mesetas. Un agujero negro.


----------



## dalmore_12y (12 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Antes veremos a Echenique caminar.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si. hay castreños que toda su familia es de castro de toda la vida y hay ·castreños" que han nacido en vascongadas y ahora viven en cantabria porque no tienen dinero para pagarse un piso en bilbao



baia baia, me recuerda bastante a Sabino, ciertamente. Y los castreños nacidos en Senegal?? cuidadito ahí, que se va a buscar un follón.


----------



## Lábaro (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> o contra los separatistas de las encartaciones también! mira a ver quién gobierna en Carranza, Balmaseda o Zalla.



El hetereogeneo PPNV actual con la mitad del censo abstencionista,no es separatismo precisamente.Ahi tenemos al encartado Urculu con su sano regionalismo...

Ah,y también integrar el enclave cántabro de Trucios para así uniformar territorialmente las Encartaciones...

Y por supuesto,autonomismo encartado a tope,para dar al PNV de su propia medicina : Una "Tabarnia" bizcaina que,junto a Alava,ejerza de contrapeso al separatismo aberchale...


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> El hetereogeneo PPNV actual con la mitad del censo abstencionista,no es separatismo precisamente.Ahi tenemos al encartado Urculu con su sano regionalismo...
> 
> Ah,y también integrar el enclave cántabro de Trucios para así uniformar territorialmente las Encartaciones...
> 
> Y por supuesto,autonomismo encartado a tope,para dar al PNV de su propia medicina : Una "Tabarnia" bizcaina que,junto a Alava,ejerza de contrapeso al separatismo aberchale...



El PNV arrasa en las encartaciones, querido. En las municipales se le puede escapar algún pueblo por las plataformas locales, pero en las generales y las del parlamento vasco se quedan con todo en Encartaciones.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Lábaro dijo:


> El hetereogeneo PPNV actual con la mitad del censo abstencionista,no es separatismo precisamente.Ahi tenemos al encartado Urculu con su sano regionalismo...
> 
> *Ah,y también integrar el enclave cántabro de Trucios para así uniformar territorialmente las Encartaciones...*
> 
> Y por supuesto,autonomismo encartado a tope,para dar al PNV de su propia medicina : Una "Tabarnia" bizcaina que,junto a Alava,ejerza de contrapeso al separatismo aberchale...




por supuesto, dentro de las encartaciones Montañesas está trucios


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> los únicos ciudadanos de castro que quieren la unión con vascongadas son los vascongados que residen allí porque les salía mas barato comprarse una casa en castro que en bilbao



El por qué desean la unión es irrelevante, y su origen también.

Pregúntese, vótese, hágase!


----------



## NS 4 (12 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Es que menuda escabechina nos hicieron en España con las putas autonomías.
> 
> Cantabria y La Rioja SON CASTILLA. La Castilla del curso alto del Ebro, como el norte de Burgos. No la Castilla del Duero, pero Castilla al fin y al cabo. Y yo diría que buena parte de Álava también.
> 
> Hostia ya, las CC.AA. son un instrumento para provocar la decadencia de España.



DIVIDE ET IMPERA...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> baia baia, me recuerda bastante a Sabino, ciertamente. Y los castreños nacidos en Senegal?? cuidadito ahí, que se va a buscar un follón.




me importa una reputísima mierda lo que opine un vascongado del territorio castellano, basicamente porque no pintáis una puta mierda en él.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> por supuesto, dentro de las encartaciones Montañesas está trucios



Si unes las encartaciones a Cantabria vas a terminar teniendo ayuntamientos del PNV y Bildu en tu tierruca, cuidadito.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> El por qué desean la unión es irrelevante, y su origen también.
> 
> Pregúntese, vótese, hágase!




repito: los vascongados no vais a preguntar una puta mierda en territorio cántabro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> El por qué desean la unión es irrelevante, y su origen también.
> 
> Pregúntese, vótese, hágase!




repito: los vascongados no vais a preguntar una puta mierda en territorio cántabro.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Si unes las encartaciones a Cantabria vas a terminar teniendo ayuntamientos del PNV y Bildu en tu tierruca, cuidadito.




no, porque el pnv y bildu no se podrán presentar en castilla

o qué te crees? qué somos gilipollas?


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> repito: los vascongados no vais a preguntar una puta mierda en territorio cántabro.



pero los cántabros sí pueden meterse en Castilla y León sin preguntar nada a nadie?? qué democrático!!


----------



## Lábaro (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si. hay castreños que toda su familia es de castro de toda la vida y hay ·castreños" que han nacido en vascongadas y ahora viven en cantabria porque no tienen dinero para pagarse un piso en bilbao



Tu tambien eres "cantabro",porque eres de procedencia gabacha y quien sabe si ya trajistes perniciosas ideas libegal-masonicas e ilustradas desde tu Banlieur No Go francesa de origen...

Pero tranquilo : Tambien puedes juntarte con la veterana colonia de jubilados gabachos de Laredo y jugar alli a la petanca entre trago y trago de "Pernod"...


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> no, porque el pnv y bildu no se podrán presentar en castilla
> 
> o qué te crees? qué somos gilipollas?



El PNV y Bildu ya se presentan en Castilla. Pregunta en Treviño.


----------



## NS 4 (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!



ASTURIAS, LEON, CASTILLA Y CANTABRIA FUERON UN MISMO REINO...


----------



## Gotthard (12 Ene 2022)

Unificacion de las tierras castellanas: Andalucia, Murcia y Extremadura en la misma taifa que las dos castillas, madrid y santander


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pero los cántabros sí pueden meterse en Castilla y León sin preguntar nada a nadie?? qué democrático!!




es que cantabria es castilla desde que está nació. Es más, fue en el antiguo Ducado de Cantabria donde nació castilla. De todas las provincias castellanas Cantabria es las mas castellana de todas.

yo no quiero la unión de cantabria en la autonomía de cyl. Yo quiero la unión total de castilla. Sus 5 autonomías


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que vascuence se habla en álava??
> 
> 
> y en las encartaciones??
> ...



Ya está el sucnormal de las 3.

Vamos a ver, retrasado, el vascuence no es mayoritario salvo en 4 putos sitios de la Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa profunda, en en el puto Bilbao si no sabes español, puedes hacerte entender mejor casi en Ingles que en Euskera * ¿y qué? *

Ese no es el problema retarded, no es que un castreño no pueda vivir por el PV hablando español, el problema es que si mágicamente mañana Castro pasa a formar parte del PV, todo el sector público debería comenzar a estudiar Euskera, todos los niños en las escuelas idem, todos los opositores estarían jodidos compitiendo con chavales con el PL2 de serie etc... es un puto coñazo una barrera de entrada que el PNV bien se encarga de mantener y reforzar día a día...


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ASTURIAS, LEON, CASTILLA Y CANTABRIA FUERON UN MISMO REINO...



usted es del BNG o qué?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

otro comentario más


alonsosanmartin90_1547024096
Hace 35 segundos
Ya es hora de encontrar a alguien con sentido común, Cantabria es Castilla.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Ya está el sucnormal de las 3.
> 
> Vamos a ver, retrasado, el vascuence no es mayoritario salvo en 4 putos sitios de la Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa profunda, en en el puto Bilbao si no sabes español, puedes hacerte entender mejor casi en Ingles que en Euskera * ¿y qué? *
> 
> Ese no es el problema retarded, no es que un castreño no pueda vivir por el PV hablando español, el problema es que si mágicamente mañana Castro pasa a formar parte del PV, todo el sector público debería comenzar a estudiar Euskera, todos los niños en las escuelas idem, todos los opositores estarían jodidos compitiendo con chavales con el PL2 de serie etc... es un puto coñazo una barrera de entrada que el PNV bien se encarga de mantener y reforzar día a día...




y a mi qué cojones me dices de las vascongadas? ni me va ni me viene lo que pase allí

como se empiezan a follar con sus ovejas. mE DA IGUAL


----------



## das kind (12 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Si Castro y aledaños no hacen por unirse al PV es por la única razón del vascuence, si no la cosa pintaría jodida para Cantabria en esa pugna.
> 
> Por otro *lado tener a Castro tan cerca pero fuera del PV me parece una salida genial para los Vascos (si en mayúscula los vascos de verdad) que están hasta la polla del PNV y sus basuras y buscan un sitio donde respirar un poco de aire fresco*, lástima que el puto Revilla esté jodiendo todo...
> 
> Respecto a que se uniese a Castilla pues también me parece bien, la superatomización no es buena y al ser puerto no perdería peso como región.




Pero si hy un montón de nacionalistas que tienen vivienda en la costa cántabra... no lo han hecho por política, sino por tener una vivienda (más asequible) en un sitio cercano y con playa.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y a mi qué cojones me dices de las vascongadas? ni me va ni me viene lo que pase allí
> 
> como se empiezan a follar con sus ovejas. mE DA IGUAL



Vaya manera de recoger cable ¿¡eh!?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Vaya manera de recoger cable ¿¡eh!?



De recoger qué cable??

castro es territorio castellano y asi va a seguir siéndolo y los vascongados no pueden hacer absolutamente nada.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (12 Ene 2022)

Las autonomías deberían estar financiadas por el que las quiera, así como los idiomas regionales. En las regiones donde los ciudadanos no quieran autonomía ni mantener lenguas minoritarias, se les ofrece un modelo de bajos impuestos e incentivos fiscales. Donde quieran mantener las taifas y las jergas locales, se les aumenta. En un fin de semana se resuelve el problema de España.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Ene 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Pero si hy un montón de nacionalistas que tienen vivienda en la costa cántabra... no lo han hecho por política, sino por tener una vivienda (más asequible) en un sitio cercano y con playa.



Sí y también los ves en el levante con sus apartamentos para el veraneo ya lo sé, pero me refería a que si por ejemplo un bilbaíno no nacionalista, quiere respirar un poco de aire fresco tiene a Castro fuera del control PNVero y Bilduetarra a 20 min en coche y con playita y servicios medios.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> De recoger qué cable??
> 
> castro es territorio castellano y asi va a seguir siéndolo y los vascongados no pueden hacer absolutamente nada.



castro es territorio castellano y nadie puede hacer nada. Pero Cantabria puede unirse a otra comunidad cuando le salga del toto.

Mi no comprender.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> De recoger qué cable??
> 
> castro es territorio castellano y asi va a seguir siéndolo y los vascongados no pueden hacer absolutamente nada.



y eso me parece genial y no querría que fuera de otra manera.

Pero he hablado del Euskera como problema para que a la gente de Castro u otro pueblo de Cantabria, Castilla o La Rioja, me da lo mismo, le parezca interesante unirse al PV y has venido tu diciendo subnormalidades varias, de que si no se habla en encartaciones y no se que ostias más demostrando que tu C.I es nulo, que no sabes leer y que no entendías una mierda a lo que me refería, si hubieras tenido un poco de educación no hubiera respondido así, pero como eres retarded pues a envainártela.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> y eso me parece genial y no querría que fuera de otra manera.
> 
> Pero he hablado del Euskera como problema para que a la gente de Castro u otro pueblo de Cantabria, Castilla o La Rioja, me da lo mismo, le parezca interesante unirse al PV y has venido tu diciendo subnormalidades varias, de que si no se habla en encartaciones y no se que ostias más demostrando que tu C.I es nulo, que no sabes leer y que no entendías una mierda a lo que me refería, si hubieras tenido un poco de educación no hubiera respondido así, pero como eres retarded pues a envainártela.




el euskera no pinta absolutamente nada en Castilla, por lo tanto tu planteamiento es erroneo desde el principio.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> castro es territorio castellano y nadie puede hacer nada. Pero Cantabria puede unirse a otra comunidad cuando le salga del toto.
> 
> Mi no comprender.




léete algún puto libro de la historia de Castilla y verás cuál es la provincia mas castellana de todas.


----------



## Genis Vell (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el euskera no pinta absolutamente nada en Castilla, por lo tanto tu planteamiento es erroneo desde el principio.



Jaja vaya retrasado, es que ni explicándotelo lo pillas... sucnormal... anda al ignore...


----------



## CommiePig (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!



deja Castro fuera del expansionismo totalitario sabiniano


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> el euskera no pinta absolutamente nada en Castilla, por lo tanto tu planteamiento es erroneo desde el principio.



el euskera no pinta nada en Castilla?? pero hombre de dios!! tú sabes cómo llamaba el puto Cid a su número dos, Alvar Fañez??? "mi naya", sabes lo que significa "anaia" en euskera?? hermano!!

Que no pinta nada, dice...


----------



## NS 4 (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> usted es del BNG o qué?



Qué es si no el Bable...mas que hijo directo del castellano antiguo...?


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> deja Castro fuera del expansionismo totalitario sabiniano



que vote la gente!! y que se haga lo que la gente quiera!
Para incorporar Cantabria a castilla, o castro a Bizkaia, o Trucíos a Bizkaia o Treviño a Alava... que se haga la voluntad del pueblo, no??


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Qué es si no el Bable...mas que hijo directo del castellano antiguo...?



bable... hijo del castellano???? No hijo no. El Bable será en todo caso hijo del astur leonés.


----------



## ciberobrero (12 Ene 2022)

Que tiene que ver la unión de dos conunidades para los sueldos de políticos? Crearian la figura del defensor cántabro, vicepresidente especial de la unión, y lo que les diera la gana


----------



## Ponix (12 Ene 2022)

Los cantabros y su puto bigotudo de mierda. Esta gente además de facha son gilipollas.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Que tiene que ver la unión de dos conunidades para los sueldos de políticos? Crearian la figura del defensor cántabro, vicepresidente especial de la unión, y lo que les diera la gana



hombre, para empezar desaparece un parlamento, nosecuantos consejeros, un presidente con sus coches oficiales y su sede....

Todos esos politicastros siguen fuera, los funcionarios seguirán los mismos pero te quitas una riada de chupópteros.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (12 Ene 2022)

La escisión de Santander, la Montaña, y de Logroño, la Rioja, fue una imposición del_ lobby_ vascongado, aunque luego los jodíos no la aprobaron y se abstuvieron cuando votaron la Constitución. Divide y vencerás. Las Vascongadas separatistas e imperialistas siempre han querido apropiarse de estas dos regiones castellanas de igual forma que Navarra, para ellos, es "Euskadi".

Ya lo hicieron con Bardulia, Caristia y Autrigonia, que no eran Vascongadas pero que los Vascones ocuparon y colonizaron.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> La escisión de Santander, la Montaña, y de Logroño, la Rioja, fue una imposición del_ lobby_ vascongado, aunque luego los jodíos no la aprobaron y se abstuvieron cuando votaron la Constitución. Divide y vencerás. Las Vascongadas separatistas e imperialistas siempre han querido apropiarse de estas dos regiones castellanas de igual forma que Navarra, para ellos, es "Euskadi".
> 
> Ya lo hicieron con Bardulia, Caristia y Autrigonia, que no eran Vascongadas pero que los Vascones ocuparon y colonizaron.



mezclando speed y bacon.

Los que tomaron Bardulia, Caristia y Autrigonia eran Vascones, esto es, navarros, peo luego dice que Navarra no es Euskadi, a ver si se aclara.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (12 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Es que menuda escabechina nos hicieron en España con las putas autonomías.
> 
> Cantabria y La Rioja SON CASTILLA. La Castilla del curso alto del Ebro, como el norte de Burgos. No la Castilla del Duero, pero Castilla al fin y al cabo. Y yo diría que buena parte de Álava también.
> 
> Hostia ya, las CC.AA. son un instrumento para provocar la decadencia de España.



Y Guipúzcoa y Vizcaya cuando han sido otra cosa que no fueran señorios castellanos?


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Y Guipúzcoa y Vizcaya cuando han sido otra cosa que no fueran señorios castellanos?



Visite Arrigorriaga y pregunte de dónde viene el nombre. Se llevará una desagradable sorpresa.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> mezclando speed y bacon.
> 
> ... eran Vascones, esto es, navarros,...



Ya está, sentando cátedra. Los vascones ocuparon lo que hoy es el norte de Navarra y el norte de Aragón. No es que fueran los navarros como tales, que es lo que enseña la historiografía nacionalista vascongada. En casi toda Navarra había celtíberos y en Bardulia, Caristia y Autrigonia celtas. Los vascongados, que no se sabía de dónde salían, se aliaron con Roma para aplastar a los pacíficos pueblos de Hispania. Por eso Roma los dejó en paz, aunque sí los colonizó, y de ahí nació Castilla.


----------



## ShellShock (12 Ene 2022)

pasapiseroverde dijo:


> Y Guipúzcoa y Vizcaya cuando han sido otra cosa que no fueran señorios castellanos?



Ciertamente, el señorío de Vizcaya era parte de Castilla. Pero bueno, en este caso podría entrarse en que allí se usa también el idioma vasco (aunque sea artificial), que físicamente pertenecen a otras cuencas hidrográficas...

Lo que es difícil de justificar es que la parte sur de Álava, Rioja, el norte de Burgos y el sur de Cantabria no son la misma cosa. Mismo idioma, mismas tradiciones, geográficamente forman una unidad en la cuenca alta del Ebro, etc.

Las CC.AA. son un invento contra España y contra los españoles.


----------



## shur 1 (12 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Es que menuda escabechina nos hicieron en España con las putas autonomías.
> 
> Cantabria y La Rioja SON CASTILLA. La Castilla del curso alto del Ebro, como el norte de Burgos. No la Castilla del Duero, pero Castilla al fin y al cabo. Y yo diría que buena parte de Álava también.
> 
> Hostia ya, las CC.AA. son un instrumento para provocar la decadencia de España.



Cantabria, Rioja, Madrid y Murcia son Castilla. Esas 4 tienen que desaparecer y si quieres reorganiza como Castilla entera o norte y sur o vieja y nueva.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> Ya está, sentando cátedra. Los vascones ocuparon lo que hoy es el norte de Navarra y el norte de Aragón. No es que fueran los navarros como tales, que es lo que enseña la historiografía nacionalista vascongada. En casi toda Navarra había celtíberos y en Bardulia, Caristia y Autrigonia celtas. Los vascongados, que no se sabía de dónde salían, se aliaron con Roma para aplastar a los pacíficos pueblos de Hispania. Por eso Roma los dejó en paz, aunque sí los colonizó, y de ahí nació Castilla.



En tiempos de Roma no había vascongados, había vascones. Vascongado significa "hecho vascón"


----------



## Remero consentido (12 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Es que menuda escabechina nos hicieron en España con las putas autonomías.
> 
> Cantabria y La Rioja SON CASTILLA. La Castilla del curso alto del Ebro, como el norte de Burgos. No la Castilla del Duero, pero Castilla al fin y al cabo. Y yo diría que buena parte de Álava también.
> 
> Hostia ya, las CC.AA. son un instrumento para provocar la decadencia de España.



¿ Y Albacete y Murcia ? ¿ Qué hace Almería en Andalucia ? Es el estado ahutonomico que nos hemos dado, dada y dade, dicen los sucnormales cuando TODO fue una imposicion de arriba.


----------



## ShellShock (12 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Cantabria, Rioja, Madrid y Murcia son Castilla. Esas 4 tienen que desaparecer y si quieres reorganiza como Castilla entera o norte y sur o vieja y nueva.





Remero consentido dijo:


> ¿ Y Albacete y Murcia ? ¿ Qué hace Almería en Andalucia ? Es el estado ahutonomico que nos hemos dado, dada y dade, dicen los sucnormales cuando TODO fue una imposicion de arriba.



Pues lo mismo. La cosa es que el único criterio que puede valer para partir Castilla, si esto fuese necesario por hacer más eficiente su gestión (cosa que dudo), sería el físico. Castilla abarca varias cuencas hidrográficas: Alto Ebro, Duero, Tajo, Guadiana... que se podrían usar como subdivisiones de Castilla.

Todo lo demás son inventos de los enemigos de España. Lo de Cantabria, La Rioja, Madrid, CyL, C-LM, etc. no tiene ningún sentido más que el de hacernos daño.


----------



## CommiePig (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> que vote la gente!! y que se haga lo que la gente quiera!
> Para incorporar Cantabria a castilla, o castro a Bizkaia, o Trucíos a Bizkaia o Treviño a Alava... que se haga la voluntad del pueblo, no??



si la voluntad del pueblo ha sido pervertida, también se respeta?

cuando la jauría marxista terrorista asesina, asesinaba, también era voluntad del pueVlo?

si Castilla vota a favor de que el Señorío de Vizcaya, vuelva a pertenecer a Castilla, se respeta?


----------



## jpjp (12 Ene 2022)

Hay que volver a un sistema territorial, gobierno central, diputaciones provinciales, ayuntamientos de mas de 10000 habitantes y mancomunidades (estos ayuntamientos de más de 10000 habitantes gestionan todos los pueblos de menos de 10000 habitantes)

Lo gracioso que viendo el mapa que se ha puesto en el hilo, como se nota el chiringuito que es madrid madre mia nunca fue autonomia, hasta este regimen del 78.

Hay que volver a gestión territorial a las diputaciones y a los Gobiernos Civiles de cada provincia


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> si la voluntad del pueblo ha sido pervertida, también se respeta?
> 
> cuando la jauría marxista terrorista asesina, asesinaba, también era voluntad del pueVlo?
> 
> si Castilla vota a favor de que el Señorío de Vizcaya, vuelva a pertenecer a Castilla, se respeta?



la democracia es el menos malo de los sistemas.

Cada pueblo debe decidir su destino, no el de los demás. Por esa regla de tres votamos que USA nos devuelva la Luisiana francesa y si sale que sí, pues palante.


----------



## Boesky (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es que cantabria es castilla desde que está nació. Es más, fue en el antiguo Ducado de Cantabria donde nació castilla. De todas las provincias castellanas Cantabria es las mas castellana de todas.
> 
> yo no quiero la unión de cantabria en la autonomía de cyl. Yo quiero la unión total de castilla. Sus 5 autonomías



Castilla, que fue una repoblación por astures, cántabros, vascones, godos etc. Algunos frikis hay de la "reunificación", pulsiones imperialistas de épocas pasadas. 

Cantabria es término acuñado por Marcio Porcio Catón en el 195ac, Castilla significa lo mismo que catalán y ya es una cosa medieval. Castellanistas que dan la misma pereza que los lazis, por suerte son pocos.

Casi nadie quiere volver al yugo vallisoletano, como ninguna colonia volvió a Expaña.


----------



## das kind (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> el euskera no pinta nada en Castilla?? pero hombre de dios!! tú sabes cómo llamaba el puto Cid a su número dos, Alvar Fañez??? "mi naya", sabes lo que significa "anaia" en euskera?? hermano!!
> 
> Que no pinta nada, dice...



Hombre, de eso hace ya unos pocos años; hoy día no pinta nada.

Más pinta el árabe...


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

Boesky dijo:


> Casi nadie quiere volver al yugo vallisoletano, *como ninguna colonia volvió a Expaña.*



Un cordial saludo de la República Dominicana entre 1861 y 1865


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Es que menuda escabechina nos hicieron en España con las putas autonomías.
> 
> Cantabria y La Rioja SON CASTILLA. La Castilla del curso alto del Ebro, como el norte de Burgos. No la Castilla del Duero, pero Castilla al fin y al cabo. Y yo diría que buena parte de Álava también.
> 
> Hostia ya, las CC.AA. son un instrumento para provocar la decadencia de España.





Y León que jamásfue Castilla sometidas a Pucela


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Ene 2022)

La fusion de autonomias, sera el primer paso, *antes de eliminarlas totalmente !!!.  *


----------



## Boesky (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Un cordial saludo de la República Dominicana entre 1861 y 1865



La España boba, lo pensé.

Un saludo a Burgos, encantados con Centradolid o Robadolid, según el día


----------



## Feriri88 (12 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Unificacion de las tierras castellanas: Andalucia, Murcia y Extremadura en la misma taifa que las dos castillas, madrid y santander




Extremadura fue leonesa no castellana


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Boesky dijo:


> Castilla, que fue una repoblación por astures, cántabros, vascones, godos etc. Algunos frikis hay de la "reunificación", pulsiones imperialistas de épocas pasadas.
> 
> Cantabria es término acuñado por Marcio Porcio Catón en el 195ac, Castilla significa lo mismo que catalán y ya es una cosa medieval. Castellanistas que dan la misma pereza que los lazis, por suerte son pocos.
> 
> Casi nadie quiere volver al yugo vallisoletano, como ninguna colonia volvió a Expaña.




pues parece ser que los lectores del diario montañes no opinan lo mismo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> La escisión de Santander, la Montaña, y de Logroño, la Rioja, fue una imposición del_ lobby_ vascongado, aunque luego los jodíos no la aprobaron y se abstuvieron cuando votaron la Constitución. Divide y vencerás. Las Vascongadas separatistas e imperialistas siempre han querido apropiarse de estas dos regiones castellanas de igual forma que Navarra, para ellos, es "Euskadi".
> 
> Ya lo hicieron con Bardulia, Caristia y Autrigonia, que no eran Vascongadas pero que los Vascones ocuparon y colonizaron.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> el euskera no pinta nada en Castilla?? pero hombre de dios!! tú sabes cómo llamaba el puto Cid a su número dos, Alvar Fañez??? "mi naya", sabes lo que significa "anaia" en euskera?? hermano!!
> 
> Que no pinta nada, dice...




no es que no pinte nada en Castilla. Es que en vascongadas solo lo hablan 4.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> que vote la gente!! y que se haga lo que la gente quiera!
> Para incorporar Cantabria a castilla, o castro a Bizkaia, o Trucíos a Bizkaia o Treviño a Alava... que se haga la voluntad del pueblo, no??




que no vais a votar una puta mierda en Castro. Que vascongadas no es nadie en Castilla


----------



## ShellShock (12 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Y León que jamásfue Castilla sometidas a Pucela



Es todo un completo sinsentido. separaron lo que estaba unido y unieron lo que estaba separado. Las REGIONES de Franco eran mucho más racionales.


----------



## Gnomo (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!



Castro "boomer" Urdiales tiene una pirámide poblacional que flipas. De hecho ya ha empezado el decrecimiento natural. Cualquier día Urkullu les pide que vuelvan a casa que la cota de los 14.000 niños en Euskadi se perdió el 2021.





__





Habitantes Castro-Urdiales 1900-2021


Estudio demografico completo de Castro-Urdiales




www.google.com


----------



## hortera (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Entonces lo de preguntar a la gente a ver lo que quiere se hace o no se hace?



No se hace, se deja como estaba en el pasado


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> No se hace, se deja como estaba en el pasado




es que ahora resulta que un vascongado va a tener voz y voto en lo que pasa en Cantabria..


----------



## hortera (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es que ahora resulta que un vascongado va a tener voz y voto en lo que pasa en Cantabria..



Lo que faltaba, las divisiones administrativas no se cambian si una zona se llena de gente de otra provincia


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> es que ahora resulta que un vascongado va a tener voz y voto en lo que pasa en Cantabria..



Ahora va a resultar que Cantabria va a tener voz y voto de lo que pasa en Castilla... 
Tus ideas, además de contraproducentes son bastante infantiles... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> Ahora va a resultar que Cantabria va a tener voz y voto de lo que pasa en Castilla...
> Tus ideas, además de contraproducentes son bastante infantiles...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...




pues claro que tiene voz y voto. Fue en Cantabria donde se creó castilla


----------



## hortera (12 Ene 2022)

Boesky dijo:


> La España boba, lo pensé.
> 
> Un saludo a Burgos, encantados con Centradolid o Robadolid, según el día



Y porque no Castilla no cambia la capital cada diez años por ejemplo


----------



## Camaro SS (12 Ene 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Si se quitan las autonomías se concentra el poder en menos gente, si cae en malas manos solo te queda irte del país.



Ahora mismo esta en miles de malas manos. Prefiero unos cientos de malas manos, que sale mucho mas barato.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Y porque no Castilla no cambia la capital cada diez años por ejemplo




la capital del Castilla es Madrid.


----------



## hortera (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> la capital del Castilla es Madrid.



Vale que eliminen la CCAA de Madrid ya


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Ene 2022)

Lo que salga en las municipales y anexiones a las asociaciones ad-hoc y fin de las taifas, y de paso, un poquito fin de todo lo demás


----------



## The Hellion (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> el euskera no pinta nada en Castilla?? pero hombre de dios!! tú sabes cómo llamaba el puto Cid a su número dos, Alvar Fañez??? "mi naya", sabes lo que significa "anaia" en euskera?? hermano!!
> 
> Que no pinta nada, dice...



Así fue, efectivamente, y así lo vienen diciendo los representantes del más acendrado vasquismo desde el siglo viii


----------



## Biluao (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!



Y Noja, no te olvides de Noja.... ya de paso, que lo anexionen a Santutxu directamente.

Pueblillo que pasa sorpresivamente, de 2.500 habitantes en invierno a 80.000 en verano.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Vale que eliminen la CCAA de Madrid ya




yo lo que propongo es la unión de Castilla (5 autonomías). Todo lo que no sea esto no me interesa.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (12 Ene 2022)

Fuentes nivel Nota.

Qué chiste de foro.


----------



## lascanteras723 (12 Ene 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta en miles de malas manos. Prefiero unos cientos de malas manos, que sale mucho mas barato.





Camaro SS dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta en miles de malas manos. Prefiero unos cientos de malas manos, que sale mucho mas barato.



Cuando en un país sin autonomías mande la izquierda con control absoluto veras que risa. Ni Madrid ni nada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> Fuentes nivel Nota.
> 
> Qué chiste de foro.




aprende a pinchar enlaces, paleto.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> aprende a pinchar enlaces, paleto.



El follavacas.


----------



## Anka Motz (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> sabes quien gana en Castro las elecciones?? la pnv y bildu no se presentan en castro



Y tú sabes que en Castro, hay euskaltegi municipal, no????


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Patriota de Acero dijo:


> El follavacas.




miedo a esa próxima Castilla unida?? te jodes.


----------



## fayser (12 Ene 2022)

Me pregunto en qué consiste el "sentimiento identitario cántabro". Vamos, lo mismo que el "sentimiento identitario madrileño"... ¿son distintos al "sentimiento identitario de Guadalajara"?


----------



## Patriota de Acero (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> miedo a esa próxima Castilla unida?? te jodes.



La pastilla, Nota. Y el colacao.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y tú sabes que en Castro, hay euskaltegi municipal, no????




ya he hablado de ese tema. La ikastola de Castru es por los habitantes que nacieron en vasconagdas y tienen su residencia en castru (para sus hijos) por los precios de la vivienda en Vizcaya.

A ningún castro de pro le interesa el vascongado.


pero ya sabes lo de las ikastolas y lo del vascuence. Para hablar vascuence tiene que ser tu lengua materna, sino no tiene cojones de aprenderlo nadie.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (12 Ene 2022)

Y la Rioja también, a Castilla y Leon, de cabeza.

Sobran cortijos autonómicos, y sus caciques autonómicos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Y la Rioja también, a Castilla y Leon, de cabeza.
> 
> Sobran cortijos autonómicos, y sus caciques autonómicos




cyl tampoco tiene ningún sentido. La unión tiene que ser total. Cantabria, la rioja, cyl, madrid y clm


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> cyl tampoco tiene ningún sentido. La unión tiene que ser total. Cantabria, la rioja, cyl, madrid y clm



Madrid es una provincia de Castilla la Mancha, es el caso mas sangrante, que la capital del reino tenga su propia autonomía es el peor ejemplo que se puede dar de unidad.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Ene 2022)

¿Y Murcia?


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (12 Ene 2022)

¿Pero es que nadie va a pensar nunca en Murcia, copón?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> ¿Pero es que nadie va a pensar nunca en Murcia, copón?




si los murcianos quieren formar parte de Castilla serán bienvenidos.


----------



## fayser (12 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Madrid es una provincia de Castilla la Mancha, es el caso mas sangrante, que la capital del reino tenga su propia autonomía es el peor ejemplo que se puede dar de unidad.



La Prostitución de 1978 sólo preveía que fueran autonomías las "comunidades históricas":

_En el ejercicio del derecho a la autonomía reconocido en el artículo 2 de la Constitución, *las provincias limítrofes con características históricas, culturales y económicas comunes, los territorios insulares y las provincias con entidad regional histórica* podrán acceder a su autogobierno y constituirse en Comunidades Autónomas con arreglo a lo previsto en este Título y en los respectivos Estatutos._

Pero con muy mala leche lo escribieron de forma tan ambigua que se apuntó a ese cachondeo hasta el gato. Madrid incluido, claro, que encima se hizo por la "vía excepcional":

_El artículo 144 de la Constitución establece una serie de excepciones a los procedimientos de los artículos 143 y 151 que permiten a las Cortes Generales actuar por motivos de interés nacional. Su apartado 144.a permite a las Cortes Generales constituir una comunidad autónoma uniprovincial si no reúne las condiciones del artículo 143.1. Esto ocurrió con la Comunidad de Madrid._


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Madrid es una provincia de Castilla la Mancha, es el caso mas sangrante, que la capital del reino tenga su propia autonomía es el peor ejemplo que se puede dar de unidad.




y valladolid de cyl, y??

no me dices nada.

Castilla es Castilla. Cyl, comunidad de madrid, la rioja, cantabria y clm


----------



## Dmtry (12 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> A mí es que me pilla con la guardia baja... Esto me cuesta más o menos dinero? Remo más fuerte o bajo el ritmo?



En principio debería costarte menos, pero tranquilo que ya sé lo montarán para seguir robando lo mismo o más


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> y valladolid de cyl, y??
> 
> no me dices nada.
> 
> Castilla es Castilla. Cyl, comunidad de madrid, la rioja, cantabria y clm



Pero lo mas lógico es ir paso a paso, además que hayan dos Castillas no es nada descabellado, durante muchos años hubo una división de Castilla la Nueva y Castilla la Vieja. Lo primero sería devolver Madrid a Castilla la Mancha, que es su sitio natural y lógico. Murcia debería estar en Castilla la Mancha y no aislada en una autonomía absurda.


----------



## Knish77 (12 Ene 2022)

Café para todos, pero con leche y azúcar para unos pocos.


----------



## Caracalla (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!



Vascongadas debe ser absorvido por Navarra, idioma oficial y único en la region el Castellano.

A tomar por el culo los traidores al servicio de la Reina de Inglaterra que se hacen llamar separatistas Vascos.

Cataluña absorvida por Aragón. Capital Zaragoza e idiona oficial y único el Castellano.



Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlfredHard (12 Ene 2022)

¿y os creeis que el cara anchoa va a perder su paguita y todos los funcivagos van a ser despedidos?


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (12 Ene 2022)

Un catalufo me dijo una vez que en Cantabria no hablan Español.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (12 Ene 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> ¿Eres CM de VOX?



Es un FRANCASADO escolar.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (12 Ene 2022)

Galicia. El resto castellanos dándose empujones.


----------



## Esse est deus (12 Ene 2022)

Entre pagar a caciques cántabros o pagar a caciques vallisoletanos, prefiero lo primero, más que nada porque los primeros te roban mientras lloran para que las carreteras comarcales estén bien y los segundos te roban y no saben señalar en un mapa el 99% de las carreteras de Cantabria.

Si a los palentinos el poder les queda lejos, periférico, imagínate a un paisano del Asón cuando el político al que vota vive en Valladolid y trabaja en Madrid.


----------



## Esse est deus (12 Ene 2022)

Yo entiendo que la intención es buena, pero me da que no conocéis a los políticos castellanos. Vais a pasar de ser parasitados por paletos sin luces, a paletos sin luces y con ínfulas de no se sabe bien qué.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (12 Ene 2022)

caranchoa calienta que sales.


----------



## Esse est deus (12 Ene 2022)

Es hora de que vuelvan las lanas y los vinos a salir a ultramar para hacer un Imperio rico y grande.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Madrid es una provincia de Castilla la Mancha, es el caso mas sangrante, que la capital del reino tenga su propia autonomía es el peor ejemplo que se puede dar de unidad.



oiga... que eso lo cocinaron los políticos. a lo smadrileños les importa un bledo la comunidad de madrid.


----------



## Esse est deus (12 Ene 2022)

Conozco perfectamente a ambos, y los sufrí mucho tiempo por cuestiones profesionales, y salvo muy escasas excepciones, les fusilaría a todos (también a sus votantes respectivos) pero le garantizo que el nivel de lorealismo de los caciques de Castilla no se ven en el resto de España. El político cántabro es un ser generalmente necio y arrivista, con muy pocas luces, y una visión corta del mundo y de la vida, o bien santanderina, una suerte de quiero y no puedo, o bien pueblerina. Los dos o tres medianamente listos controlan al resto a base de promesas, y los tontos medran como en ninguna parte.
Pero insisto, hoy en día, desmantelada la industria en Cantabria por el sionismo y los enemigos de España; un sector agrícola al servicio de los intereses de naciones exteriores, a Cantabria ya solo le queda que las decisiones de su muy reducido día a dia se tomen en Valladolid para acabar de quebrar.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ene 2022)

Pues qué tontos. Cantabria es más rica desde que está sola. Siempre es mejor repartir para uno mismo que el que repartan otros.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

entonces se puede incorporar Cantabria a Castilla o no? o eso solo vale cuando te gusta a ti cómo queda el mapa?


----------



## mike69 (12 Ene 2022)

Y Andalucía es castellano-aragonesa.

Es que hablar de autonomías es una puta mierda. 



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## MIP (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> e incorporación de las encartaciones a Cantabria



Preferimos la secesión de Vizcaya, aunque últimamente han repoblado la zona con bildumierdas y comen polla de Sabino como si no hubiera un mañana.


----------



## lasnubes07 (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A cuenta de la noticia de la posible unión de cantabria con castilla
> 
> 
> los montañeses queremos la unión con CASTILLA
> ...



Que los Cantabros querremos ser castellanos ??????. Os lo tenéis que hacer mirar , porque lo vuestro es grave


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

esto... a ver cómo te lo digo.... Ultimas Noticias!!! a 12 de enero de 2022... Cantabria no es parte de Castilla!! nos informan de que tiene su propia comunidad autónoma!!


----------



## nosomosnada (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> esto... a ver cómo te lo digo.... Ultimas Noticias!!! a 12 de enero de 2022... Cantabria no es parte de Castilla!! nos informan de que tiene su propia comunidad autónoma!!



A ver, 5 diferencias entre un santanderino y un vallisoletano, o 5 diferencias entre un palentino de la montaña y un cántabro de la montaña...

Cricri, cricri,cricri...


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> A ver, 5 diferencias entre un santanderino y un vallisoletano, o 5 diferencias entre un palentino de la montaña y un cántabro de la montaña...
> 
> Cricri, cricri,cricri...



Te digo una: en cualquier papel oficial de un cántabro, cuando pone comunidad autónoma, no pone CASTILLA.


----------



## coleccionador (12 Ene 2022)

España una grande y libre.

De que me suena eso ..........


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

coleccionador dijo:


> España una grande y libre.
> 
> De que me suena eso ..........




no lo se. Estamos hablando de Castilla


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues qué tontos. Cantabria es más rica desde que está sola. Siempre es mejor repartir para uno mismo que el que repartan otros.




claro que si, guapi









Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Que los Cantabros querremos ser castellanos ??????. Os lo tenéis que hacer mirar , porque lo vuestro es grave



si, Soy montañés y castellano


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (12 Ene 2022)

No se os ocurra a los cántabros uniros a Castilla y León. Ni una ventaja. Mejor solos que mal acompañados.

Pasaríais a depender del centralismo de los caciques de Valladolid. La actual Castilla y León es un invento para que los políticos regionales tengan un juguete del que presumir y relacionarse así con los virreyes de Sevilla, Zaragoza, Valencia...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> No se os ocurra a los cántabros uniros a Castilla y León. Ni una ventaja. Mejor solos que mal acompañados.
> 
> Pasaríais a depender del centralismo de los caciques de Valladolid. La actual Castilla y León es un invento para que los políticos regionales tengan un juguete del que presumir y relacionarse así con los virreyes de Sevilla, Zaragoza, Valencia...




yo hablo de unir Castilla, no cyl


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> yo hablo de unir Castilla, no cyl




No hace falta hacer eso, todo inconvenientes. Antes de las autonomías debajo de la Administración Central estaban las provincias. El estado autonómico es un cancer. Y a éste se le destruye.


----------



## Spengler (12 Ene 2022)

La transición y el Estado de las Autonomías se hicieron con el objetivo prioritario de destruir Castilla, garante de la unidad de España.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

Spengler dijo:


> La transición y el Estado de las Autonomías se hicieron con el objetivo prioritario de destruir Castilla, garante de la unidad de España.




tal cual, y como no los nacionalistas peris tuvieron mucho que decir.


----------



## nosomosnada (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Te digo una: en cualquier papel oficial de un cántabro, cuando pone comunidad autónoma, no pone CASTILLA.



Sois unos putos subnormales retrasados, de verdad. Putos infectados con el virus del nacionalismo caciquil más garrulo.

Si Cantabria y Logroño se declararon como comunidades uniprovinciales es simplemente por los intereses de la oligarquía local más rancia y casposa. Oligarquía cuyo objetivo es el de seguir desangrando a su territorio en la medida de lo posible hasta dejarlo seco. Desde Santander, Valladolid, Burgos, León, Zamora o Segovia, tanto da. Caciques haciendo y deshaciendo en esta pantomima de democracia como trampantojo de la oligarquía caciquil pseudofeudal que controla hasta el último garrullo de la aldea más perdida en la meseta profunda o en algún valle dejado de la mano de Dios.

Oligarquías nauseabundas endogámicas y deleznables, que se odian entre sí, pero unidas todas con el objetivo común de dividir a la población en tribus de indigentes mentales con la vida intelectual de una oveja merina, para seguir pastoreándonos sin oposición alguna, hasta dejarnos secas y llevarnos al matadero para no dejarnos ni el tuétano...

Castilla La Vieja, El Reino de León, Cantabria, La Rioja, llámalo como te salga de los cojones, pero la realidad es que si esta mafia de boinaroscadistas retrógados lleva hundiendo a Castilla en la miseria desde que hace 500 años el usurpador Habsburgo dejó claro que Castilla y sus intereses tenían que desaparecer para que naciera la Monarquía Hispánica, con el apoyo de los mismos caciques que hoy disfrutan de despacho con yacusi en el edificio de la Junta, mientras el geriátrico castellano se pudre en el tercermundismo más atroz y miserable, y con la colaboración necesaria de retrasados mentales como tú que consideran que la descripción estúpida de territorios y nacionalidades supuestamente tan históricas como arbitrarias está por encima del interés general de sus gentes.

Mientras no nos libremos de subnormales como tú, que necesitan agarrarse a hechos diferenciales tan importantes como la banderita de su taifa para sentirse realizados, y sobre todo, para ver si trincan alguna migaja en el funcionariado regional de turno, no vamos a ir a ninguna parte.

Joder, si un cántabro imbécil se cree diferente de un castellano random, ¿cómo cojones vamos a conseguir, no ya que Castilla, sino España, vaya hacia ningún sitio más que a la puta mierda? Y luego nos quejamos de la pesadilla de los putos catalanes...


----------



## CaraCortada (12 Ene 2022)

Si Cantabria da un paso al frente en Asturias no tardaría en ponerse el tema encima de la mesa.


----------



## nosomosnada (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> tal cual, y como no los nacionalistas peris tuvieron mucho que decir.



Eso es echar balones fuera.

Cualquier estudio somero de lo que aconteció durante la creación de el Estado de las Autonomías no soporta esa teoría.

Una cosa es que intereses extranjeros financiaran el nacionalismo periférico, como todos sabemos, y otra cosa es que el nacimiento de Castilla y León y Castilla La-Mancha como engendros absurdos, fuera responsabilidad de los vascos o catalanes.

No hay más que recordar que además de Cantabria y La Rioja, Segovia también inició su proceso de independencia como autonomía uniprovincial, espoleada por el caciquismo local.

Negar la influencia del caciquismo neofeudal, no solo en la constitución de las autonomías, sino en nuestra propia actualidad, a día de hoy, es no tener ni la más reputísima idea de cómo ha funcionado Castilla desde los tiempos de la Mesta, donde una puta oveja valía más que la vida de cualquier súbdito semiesclavo del abadengo de turno.

El caciquismo es evidente en Castilla y León, una región con más de 2000 municipios, más de la mitad con menos de 1000 habitantes, donde la mitad de los alcaldes son al tiempo agricultores/ganaderos, ligados en su mayoría a ASAJA e imbricados en la estructura del PP.

Este caciquismo controla la vida de los ciudadanos castellanoleoneses de la cuna a la tumba, incluso en las capitales, donde la forma de vida en el ámbito empresarial sigue siendo absolutamente caciquil.

Si León quiso constituirse como provincia (que no "Reino") independiente y uniprovincial, fue por los intereses caciquiles locales. Si Burgos propuso una Castilla La Vieja con Burgos, Palencia, Soria, Logroño y Cantabria (sin Valladolid) fue por los intereses caciquiles locales. Si Cantabria y Logroño se "independizaron" fue por los intereses de los caciques locales. Y si Segovia estuvo a punto de convertirse en una autonomía, fue por los intereses caciquiles locales.

Y a día de hoy, seguimos sujetos a los intereses de los caciques locales, reunidos en esa casa de hijosdeputa conocida como la Junta de Castilla y León, con sede en Valladolid, pero que poco tiene que ver con los intereses vallisoletanos en particular, y castellanoleoneses en general, más allá de los suyos propios.

Estoy hasta la polla de retrasados que hablan de Valladolid como si en esta capital / provincia atáramos los perros con longanizas, cuando con un área metropolitana de 400000 habitantes prácticamente (incluyendo a Palencia que con Valladolid son las 2 capitales más cercanas de España), no tenemos ni un puto transporte metropolitano unificado, y los servicios de transporte público que existen, están a la altura de Mogadiscio.

Así que iros todos a tomar por el culo, nacionalistas disminuidos mentales, y dejar de dar por culo con Valladolid, si es que sois tan jodidamente imbéciles como para no ver que el problema de un cántabro, un leones, un castellano o un riojano no son los miserables de sus vecinos, sino los putos hijosdeputa caciques devenidos en políticos en sus sedes parlamentarias regionales jodiéndonos la vida a todos.

Una reflexión muy acertada para acabar con el puto tema de Valladolid y el por qué de su "leyenda negra":

_Téngase en cuenta que la enemiga de todos en Castilla y León es siempre la provincia de Valladolid, que constituye el principal centro industrial de la comunidad —si bien las principales industrias están en manos del capital extranjero—, llegando a concentrar el 44% del PIB proveniente de la industria en la región. Los burgalesistas de la Junta Pro Burgos no la querían en su Castilla, ni los leonesistas de la UPL la querían en su León. Quizás no era tanto la industria lo que temían, sino el peso social y político que pudiera adquirir un proletariado fabril difícilmente controlable mediante los tradicionales mecanismos del viejo caciquismo rural._


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> En tiempos de Roma no había vascongados, había vascones. Vascongado significa "hecho vascón"



En tiempos de Roma, para los romanos, había vascones porque así los denominaron los romanos. Para los vascongados solo había congéneres a los que identificaban como de su mismo pueblo porque los veían llevando pedrolos de un lado para otro o cortando troncos compulsivamente. No sabían ni como se llamaban a sí mismos. Entre ellos apenas se comunicaban con un "oye tú" o con un "ahiva lahostia tú". No sabían escribir. Tenían un idioma muy limitado, no mucho menos sofisticado que el que ahora tienen.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (12 Ene 2022)

regionalistas e izmierda

PSOE, PCE, PRC, PTE y ORT. 

por cierto, la autonosuya en cantabria no fue votada por los ciudadanos, fueron los políticos de gran parte de los municipios quienes quisieron la autonomía.

caciquismo total


----------



## nosomosnada (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> regionalistas e izmierda
> 
> PSOE, PCE, PRC, PTE y ORT.
> 
> caciquismo total



Te contradices. O la desmembración de Castilla fue consecuencia de la ola marxista que azotó la meseta norte tras la implantación de la democracia y la legalización del PCE, que todos recordamos culminó en la toma del Palacio Real de Valladolid y la declaración del Soviet Castellano Leonés, Cántabro, Riojano, obien la desmembración de Castilla, como es obvio, fue consecuencia del caciquismo local.

Recordemos que los artífices principales de la cuestión segoviana fueron Rafael de las Heras y Modesto Fraile, ambos de la UCD y ambos presidentes de la Diputación Segoviana (como ejemplo de que las diputaciones son la principal manifestación del caciquismo local).

En cuanto a la Rioja, oh, vaya, no me lo experaba, Julio Luis Fernández Sevilla. También centrista y luego popular, e inexperadamente, también presidente de la Diputación de Logroño.

Y bueno, qué decir de Cantabria y la Asociación para la Defensa de los Intereses de Cantabria (ADIC) y el Partido Regionalista de Cantabria, fundados ambos por el demócrata de toda la vida falangista delegado del sindicato vertical devenido en neocacique estrella de la tele follapablomotos D. Miguel Ángel Revilla. Un peligroso comunista, como todos sabemos.

Podría seguir con lo de León, cuando Alianza Popular y la UCD se posicionaron, no sin ambigüedades, por la opción de “León solo". Pero sólo León, recordemos, nada de "Reinos", ni charros ni zamoranos "pobres", en especial cuando el presidente de la Diputación Provincial de León, Emiliano Alonso Sánchez, destapó la caja de los truenos. Otro peligroso "comunista" representante del caciquismo local.

No obstante, aquí si que hay que reconocer la participación de "comunistas", pues uno de los primeros "partidos" leonesistas, el GAL (desafortunado nombre), apareció en el verano de 1977 promovida por dos militantes comunistas, descontentos con la decisión del PCE de apoyar la integración de la provincia de León en la nueva autonomía

O lo de Burgos, con la Junta pro Burgos Cabeza de Castilla, con sus 2 cabecillas miembros de UCD, José María Codón y José María Peña San Martín...

Pero vamos, que resulta complicado descubrir en qué momento de esta guerra caciquil y estúpida que es el gérmen de la Castilla y León hundida en la más absoluta miseria, entraron los vascos y catalanes a joder la marrana apoyados por peligrosos comandos subversivos comunistas marxistas leninistas...


----------



## Cicciolino (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> A cuenta de la noticia de la posible unión de cantabria con castilla
> 
> 
> los montañeses queremos la unión con CASTILLA
> ...



Leer comentarios de monteñeses langostones y bots caranchoas de la PRC = ser un paleto follavacas muerto en bida.

Bravo, @Nota.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> claro que si, guapi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues imagina cómo estarían si todo su dinero debiera pasar antes por Valladolid. Pregunta a los de la antigua región de León qué tal les va desde que se juntaron con Castilla.

Es de cajón: el que reparte se queda lo mejor.

De donde no hay tampoco se pueden esperar milagros: por mucho que Asturias, Cantabria, etc...puedan administrar todos sus recursos, no son regiones ricas con industria potente. La cuestión es ¿quién cree en serio que unidos a otras Comunidades estarían mejor?


----------



## Cleonte (12 Ene 2022)

¿Y no será mejor que las CCAA se fragmenten para que así el Estado sea más fuerte? Lo que tiene que hacer Castilla y León es partirse y que la región de León forme su propia CA, no convertirse en una super autonomía.


----------



## saturn (12 Ene 2022)

De paso que se una tambén La Rioja a Castilla. De q sirve ese reducto formando una sola comunidad?


----------



## elena francis (12 Ene 2022)

Están del Anchoas y sus taxis hasta los cojones.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (12 Ene 2022)

Cómo está el panorama


----------



## Carpulux (12 Ene 2022)

No te confundas, en Cantabria prácticamente nadie quiere formar parte de una autonomía castellana.

Lo que sí quieren los cántabros (según lo que veo) es volver a ser el PUERTO de CASTILLA que es nuestra razón de ser, no Castilla en sí, pues para eso ya tenemos a la nación (España). No queremos autonomías, *NINGUNA*.

Y te digo más, en el caso de unirse a otra taifa, saldría antes unirse a Mordor (Vizcaya) que al castigo pucelano. Más que nada por el tema perras y sino pregunta y verás.

El problema es tener de vecinos a las Vascongadas traidoras, que hacen competencia desleal y a base de chantajes y prebendas estropean todo aquello que beneficie a la tierruca, véase el Santander-Mediterráneo y otros asuntos, mientras ellos recogen las nueces a base de llorar y victimizarse. 

Si quitas los cupos y las autonomías se acaban los problemas de la región y te diría que de España. No hay que complicarlo más.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (12 Ene 2022)

mike69 dijo:


> Y Andalucía es castellano-aragonesa.
> 
> Es que hablar de autonomías es una puta mierda.
> 
> ...



Castilla se dividía poéticamente en " La vieja" , " La nueva " y " La novísima". Andalucía es " La novísima". Desde 1212 empieza Andalucía a ser parte de Castilla , si eso no es histórico , no sé qué lo será.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (12 Ene 2022)

Con las autonosuyas iba a nacer un gigante que tendría hoy unos 12 millones de habitantes , salida al mar , la mayor parte de la población del país y un peso al que los nazionalistas poco podrían contrarrestar. Eso era Castilla en 1978 , así que que a trocearla con gilipolleces.
Santander es Castilla , Logroño es Castilla y si se eliminan , dos parlamenticos que nos ahorramos con sus correspondientes presidentes liliputienses y sus ministrines.


----------



## Spengler (12 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Con las autonosuyas iba a nacer un gigante que tendría hoy unos 12 millones de habitantes , salida al mar , la mayor parte de la población del país y un peso al que los nazionalistas poco podrían contrarrestar. Eso era Castilla en 1978 , así que que a trocearla con gilipolleces.
> Santander es Castilla , Logroño es Castilla y si se eliminan , dos parlamenticos que nos ahorramos con sus correspondientes presidentes liliputienses y sus ministrines.



Y Madrit, oiga.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (12 Ene 2022)

Spengler dijo:


> Y Madrit, oiga.



También. Los 12 millones de habitantes incluyen a Madrid , a Castilla la Vieja , Castilla la Nueva , Logroño y Santander.


----------



## deckard009 (12 Ene 2022)

Y tiene razón y a nivel nacional pasa lo mismo. Pagamos a demasiados parasitos encima, no se dedican a facilitarnos la vida, al reves, a complicarla. Y a nuestro coste, teniendo que destinar el dinero de nuestros impuestos a llenar sus bolsillos, para que encima nos compliquen la existencia.


Centralimo ya.
Diputaciones fuera.
Autonomias fuera.
Unificacion ya.


----------



## sirpask (12 Ene 2022)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> En todo lo que sea disminución del número de Taifas: *estoy de acuerdo.*



Y La rioja a Aragón.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (12 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Es que menuda escabechina nos hicieron en España con las putas autonomías.
> 
> Cantabria y La Rioja SON CASTILLA. La Castilla del curso alto del Ebro, como el norte de Burgos. No la Castilla del Duero, pero Castilla al fin y al cabo. Y yo diría que buena parte de Álava también.
> 
> Hostia ya, las CC.AA. son un instrumento para provocar la decadencia de España.



Es que en España las CC.AA. deberían ser reducidas al menos a la mitad. Hay unos trozos por ahí sueltos que no tienen ni puto sentido. 

Yo dejaría sólo Galicia, las dos Castillas (Madrid y Extremadura en Castilla La Mancha; Cantabria, La Rioja, Asturias, Navarra y Euskadi en Castilla y León), Aragón (aquí meto a Cataluña, Valencia y Baleares), Andalucía (con Murcia, Ceuta y Melilla incluidas) y Canarias (al estar a tomar por culo no sabría dónde ponerlas, amén de que son propiedad de Reino Pirata y Alemania y, probablemente, traería problemas a nivel europeo cambiar algo de ahí ).


----------



## tortura (12 Ene 2022)

Dejaros de memeces, antes de que disgregueis a España os encontraréis con un partido como VOX que sigue defendiendo que España es una nación española. No a los separatistas y disgregacionístas que nos queréis ver hundidos para saciaros de vuestra sed de venganza (rojos, batasunos y demás calaña).












A OTROS CON ESOS CUENTOS, NECESITAMOS A UNA ESPAÑA VALIENTE, HONESTA Y CON GANAS DE TRABAJAR, TODOS LOS POLITICOS QUE ESTABAN DE LLENO METIDOS EN POLITICA LLEVÁNDOSE EL DINERO Y QUE PRACTICABAN RELACIONES INCESTUOSAS HACE NO POCOS AÑOS AHORA SON LOS GOBERNADORES DE UNA SUPUESTA IZQUIERDA QUE MAS BIEN PARECE DERECHISTA PERO CON TINTES ETARRAS O SEUDOSEPARATISTAS QUE AHORA VEN AUMENTADO SU SED DE PODER VENGANDOSE EN CIUDADANOS ESPAÑOLES A LOS CUALES PROTEGEN PARA CONSEGUIR SUS OCULTOS PROPOSITOS. A ESTOS POLITICOS CHANCHULLEROS SOLO LES PONE LA DIVERSION POLITICA (PODREMOS) U A SABER LO QUÉ...Y PRACTICAR TODO EL DIA EL SEXO CON ALGUNA MUJER, HASTA LAS MUJERES MÁS FAMOSAS ESTAN EN PELIGRO, YA SABRÉIS ALGUN DIA POR QUÉ¿¿¿¿¿?????. ¡COMO DIGO: VIVA ESPAÑA!.


----------



## ShellShock (12 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Es que en España las CC.AA. deberían ser reducidas al menos a la mitad. Hay unos trozos por ahí sueltos que no tienen ni puto sentido.
> 
> Yo dejaría sólo Galicia, las dos Castillas (Madrid y Extremadura en Castilla La Mancha; Cantabria, La Rioja, Asturias, Navarra y Euskadi en Castilla y León), Aragón (aquí meto a Cataluña, Valencia y Baleares), Andalucía (con Murcia, Ceuta y Melilla incluidas) y Canarias (al estar a tomar por culo no sabría dónde ponerlas, amén de que son propiedad de Reino Pirata y Alemania y, probablemente, traería problemas a nivel europeo cambiar algo de ahí ).



Tampoco descartes que lo mejor sea suprimir directamente las autonomías. Con Franco las regiones no valían prácticamente para nada. Era todo cosa municipal, de diputación provincial, o nacional.


----------



## Alcazar (12 Ene 2022)

Hay que empezar por llamar a esa tierra LA MONTAÑA como se la llamó toda la vida. Sustituir topónimos tradicionales por otros de la antigüedad remota es propio de vascos y gente de mal vivir.


----------



## cerilloprieto (12 Ene 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> Hay que empezar por llamar a esa tierra LA MONTAÑA como se la llamó toda la vida. Sustituir topónimos tradicionales por otros de la antigüedad remota es propio de vascos y gente de mal vivir.



Usted perdone, pero siempre la conocí como Santander. De hecho, nunca digo el término masón "Cantabria". 

Santander provincia, cuya capital es Santander, y donde Castilla tenía el puerto que la comunicaba con Europa, en donde desembarcó un alemán que hizo de España un Imperio donde no se ponía nunca el sol..... Igualito que ahora, ¿verdad putos gitanos?


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Y La rioja a Aragón.



perdone??? tiene más legitimidad que lo pidan como parte de su territorio Castilla o Navarra, pero Aragón... Cuándo ha sido la Rioja parte del Aragón?


----------



## Alcazar (12 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Usted perdone, pero siempre la conocí como Santander. De hecho, nunca digo el término masón "Cantabria".
> 
> Santander provincia, cuya capital es Santander, y donde Castilla tenía el puerto que la comunicaba con Europa, en donde desembarcó un alemán que hizo de España un Imperio donde no se ponía nunca el sol..... Igualito que ahora, ¿verdad putos gitanos?



En la Baja Andalucía siempre se les llamó montañeses, desde hace siglos.


----------



## Ederto (12 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Usted perdone, pero siempre la conocí como Santander. De hecho, nunca digo el término masón "Cantabria".
> 
> Santander provincia, cuya capital es Santander, y donde Castilla tenía el puerto que la comunicaba con Europa, en donde desembarcó un alemán que hizo de España un Imperio donde no se ponía nunca el sol..... Igualito que ahora, ¿verdad putos gitanos?



hay que respetar la oficilidad, el territorio se llama "Cantabria", y el gentilicio es "cantabrón"


----------



## cerilloprieto (12 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> hay que respetar la oficilidad, el territorio se llama "Cantabria", y el gentilicio es "cantabrón"



La oficialidad de la masonería me la paso por el culo cagado. Buenas noches.


----------



## Policía Pérez (12 Ene 2022)

Yo soy Cantabro y a mi me parece una pollada el unirse con Castilla por razones historicas. En todo caso porque no unirse con Asturias? Si geografica y culturalmente somos lo mismo

Pero lo que es mas importante es que me niego a participar mas en otro debate de estos para desviar la atencion, cuando el tema importante es cargarse todas y cada una de las autonomias chupadinero y mantieneparasitos que tenemos como remora en este pais


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (12 Ene 2022)

Burgundoforo-Cancionilo dijo:


> No hace falta hacer eso, todo inconvenientes. Antes de las autonomías debajo de la Administración Central estaban las provincias. El estado autonómico es un cancer. Y a éste se le destruye.



A mí eso de las provincias me da un tufo a logia y liberalismo difícil de aguantar sin taparse las narices. Habríamos ganado más si el masonazo de Javier de Burgos no se hubiera ciscado en la administración tradicional.

En lo que hoy llaman Cantabria la idea de igualar en una única administración lo que eran multitud de diversos ámbitos territoriales (villas, merindades, territorios de señorío y de realengo, jurisdicciones eclesiásticas dependientes de los obispados de Burgos u Oviedo, cuando no de los monasterios de Oña o Silos, por ejemplo; de hecho, la provincia eclesiástica de Oviedo sigue incluyendo el obispado de Santander) fue especialmente desafortunada. Las meridandes de Campoo, las Asturias de Santillana y Trasmiera; las Cuatro Villas de la Costa de la Mar (San Vicente de la Barquera, Santander, Laredo y Castro Urdiales), con sede del corregimiento en Laredo, no en la liberal Santander; territorio de señorío como la Liébana (duques del Infantado) y Soba, Ruesga y Villaverde (duques de Frías), además de territorios de señorío dentro de las merindades, como los valles de Iguña y Toranzo, que estaban bajo la jurisdicción de los Manrique de Lara (marqueses de Aguilar de Campoo), o Santillana del Mar con los Mendoza (duques del Infantado).

En cualquier caso, un lío bastante difícil de dotar de unidad administrativa. En realidad, el territorio de la actual Cantabria tiene una personalidad histórica muy marcada, pero administrativamente muy heterogénea. Hasta el punto de que lo que une a casi todos esos territorios es _lo que no eran_: ni eran propiamente el sistema de concejos asturianos, ni mucho menos el sistema foral de Vizcaya. Así que sobre la base de lo que no era, se creó lo que es.

En fin, puestos a hablar de utopías, preferiría volver a ver en pie nuestras merindades y al señor corregidor en la villa de Laredo. Por encima, el reino de Castilla; y más por encima aún, la Corona de Castilla. De ahí para arriba ya no digo más, porque estábamos hablando de utopías e irrealidades, no de esperpento. Que es lo que somos ahora.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Ene 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Qué es si no el Bable...mas que hijo directo del castellano antiguo...?



El "bable" (hablando propiamente, asturianu) es *hermano* del castellano.


----------



## broken (12 Ene 2022)

Me despollo....

Que quieren "unirse" a Castilla dice... Pero si Cantabria ES Castilla, igual que La Rioja.

Otra cosa es que escapáseis de la quema a tiempo, y ahora seáis tan gilipollas de volver a meteros a dormir con el lobo vestido de abuelita.

Porque estáis planteando volver al redil, a Castilla, cuando lo que significa eso es darle el derecho de pernada a Valladolid para que os lo quite todo y encima "se ofenda" cuando protestéis.

No hay más que preguntarle a los leoneses (que a diferencia de Cantabria nunca han sido castellanos, jamás) para haceros una idea de lo que os esperaría en caso de hacer semejante estupidez.

Descuida, que los riojanos ni se lo plantean...


----------



## mikiflush (13 Ene 2022)

Si pueden cerrar centros de salud, pueden cerrar ayuntamientos y pasar sus atribuciones a un megaayuntamiento central de cada provincia. Solo con eso desaparecerían alcaldes y colegas que no dan palo al agua y se lo llevan crudo.

Todos los trámites de forma telemática y a correr.


----------



## fogbugz (13 Ene 2022)

Las autonomias uniprovinciales son un engendro del R78.

Santander siempre formo parte de Castilla la Vieja.

Si queremos volver a algo mas simple y mas racional deberiamos de volver a un sistema puramente provincial o a una division como la del Antiguo Regimen:







Un sistema provincial que potenciase el municipalismo acabaria con los nacionalismos. Por eso el R78 impuso las Autonomias.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (13 Ene 2022)

Adelante! Unámonos a la España vaciada!
Qué podría salir mal!


----------



## ashe (13 Ene 2022)

Este tema quien puso la semilla fue la basura de la dinastia borbonica (franceses) beneficiando a las regiones privilegiadas porque esas regiones ayudaron a meter al mierda del borbon en España, concretamente por la ley del DECRETO DE NUEVA PLANTA, y las autonomias solo toca ver quienes hicieron el sistema para ver la aberración que representa, pero claro... la burguesia vasca y catalana siempre toca mimarla a costa de hundir al resto...



Ederto dijo:


> En qué momento antes de 1981 existió Castilla y León como comunidad de la que formara parte Cantabria?



Pues desde siempre, tu debes de ser de los que cree que España existe desde la "constitución" (que en realidad no es nada salvo una herramienta para que vascos y la burguesia catalana con sus palmeros, en especial vascos roben al resto) cuyo problema vino con la peste borbonica con el decreto de nueva planta por implantar el modelo gabacho en España cuando ambas no tienen nada que ver


Ederto dijo:


> insinua que hay castreños de verdad y de mentira? de primera y de segunda?? va a ser usted un Sabino Arana de la tierruca!!



Por pena te diré que lo que dijo Sabino Arana tan falseado por los de euskalmordor fue dirigido en contra de NAVARRA, no contra el de Cantabria ni el de Sevilla etc


Ederto dijo:


> pero los cántabros sí pueden meterse en Castilla y León sin preguntar nada a nadie?? qué democrático!!



La diferncia es que Cantabria forma parte de Castilla (al igual que vascongadas) desde siempre cuya separación fue por tema POLITICOS IDEOLOGICOS por los recogenueces, no por otro motivo, que es curioso como las zonas que hacen frontera con lo que hoy se podría llamar euskalmordor son pobres, lo que tiene vivir a costa de privilegios y robar 15 mil millones por la cara bonita


Ederto dijo:


> el euskera no pinta nada en Castilla?? pero hombre de dios!! tú sabes cómo llamaba el puto Cid a su número dos, Alvar Fañez??? "mi naya", sabes lo que significa "anaia" en euskera?? hermano!!
> 
> Que no pinta nada, dice...



Salvo porque eso que llamáis euskera en realidad es batua y eso no tiene nada que ver ni con castilla ni siquiera con vascongadas, tanto dar el coñazo con todo y al final Franco fue mas defensor de los vascuence VERDADERO que lo que vino luego o los que os llenáis la boca con las patrañas regionalistas mal llamado independentista/nacionalista cuyo regionalismo se basa en robar al resto de españoles, impedir que el resto pueda levantar cabeza coaccionando como hace el PNV y sobretodo en tapar toda la mierda para ir como buenos de la película


----------



## remerus (13 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> A mí es que me pilla con la guardia baja... Esto me cuesta más o menos dinero? Remo más fuerte o bajo el ritmo?



Tu sigue con la boga de combate que siguen llegando moros y negros y los políticos necesitan hacerse multimillonarios en una legislatura.


----------



## Martaurado2 (13 Ene 2022)

Hilo del foro lleno de Comedoritos que no consiguieron aprenderse las provincias de Castilla la Vieja cuando estaban en la EGB y ahora piden una segunda oportunidad.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (13 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Incorporación de Cantabria a Castilla ya! y cesión de Castro a Vascongadas! Que se cumpla por ley lo que ya sucede de facto!



Si Guipúzcoa y Álava vuelven a Castilla también, por mí perfecto.


----------



## Tanchus (13 Ene 2022)

Así que dicen que "Ya está bien de pagar sueldos inmerecido a personas sin ninguna cualificación, incapaces de vivir ,de su trabajo ,al margen de la política,y en muchos casos ,hasta con carácter hereditario" y la solución que se les ocurre para evitarlo es unirse a Castilla y León... 
Pues anda que no hay amiguismo, dedocracia y corrupción a espuertas en la Junta, en las 8 Diputaciones y en los hay-untamientos de Castilla y León 
Que lo piensen bien, a ver si no va a ser aquello de salir del fuego para caer en las brasas o pasar de Guatemala a Guatepeor.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Así que dicen que "Ya está bien de pagar sueldos inmerecido a personas sin ninguna cualificación, incapaces de vivir ,de su trabajo ,al margen de la política,y en muchos casos ,hasta con carácter hereditario" y la solución que se les ocurre para evitarlo es unirse a Castilla y León...
> Pues anda que no hay amiguismo, dedocracia y corrupción a espuertas en la Junta, en las 8 Diputaciones y en los hay-untamientos de Castilla y León
> Que lo piensen bien, a ver si no va a ser aquello de salir del fuego para caer en las brasas o pasar de Guatemala a Guatepeor.












Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

Martaurado2 dijo:


> Hilo del foro lleno de Comedoritos que no consiguieron aprenderse las provincias de Castilla la Vieja cuando estaban en la EGB y ahora piden una segunda oportunidad.




otro que no se entera. Que no hablo de castilla la vieja, que hablo de esto


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Adelante! Unámonos a la España vaciada!
> Qué podría salir mal!




que podria salir mal









Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com


----------



## nosomosnada (13 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues imagina cómo estarían si todo su dinero debiera pasar antes por Valladolid. Pregunta a los de la antigua región de León qué tal les va desde que se juntaron con Castilla.
> 
> Es de cajón: el que reparte se queda lo mejor.
> 
> De donde no hay tampoco se pueden esperar milagros: por mucho que Asturias, Cantabria, etc...puedan administrar todos sus recursos, no son regiones ricas con industria potente. La cuestión es ¿quién cree en serio que unidos a otras Comunidades estarían mejor?



Mira, ya te lo explico yo, hijolagranputa mamarracho de mierda. Datos del PIB entre 2000 y 2019:



AñoBurgosLeónSalamancaValladolidZamora2019 (P)30.26622.15821.66627.52320.370201829.88221.39921.09126.75119.631201728.51220.60620.34725.60018.709201626.94719.78319.60524.36619.581201525.54219.45018.49523.73719.017201424.70118.81717.66322.74818.195201324.71518.73817.45622.31618.204201225.49019.26817.86522.45518.767201125.76919.72318.43223.20818.730201025.60020.04518.53123.63018.373200925.46120.16119.29322.97317.957200826.84820.47019.46123.96918.308200725.99420.17219.20123.94717.952200624.60319.11618.36322.71716.867200523.54317.91017.38621.47715.294200422.12616.35416.74220.04914.928200320.79915.59115.92318.90413.822200219.48414.92914.76018.14412.874200118.51514.22313.97917.19711.978200017.70913.16112.65216.05611.146



AnoÁvilaCantabriaPalenciaSegoviaSoria2019 (P)20.89424.35028.07322.67028.695201820.38623.65627.54722.29828.219201719.54322.76725.40021.41724.926201618.73721.90525.75621.93924.213201518.30021.12223.83921.60523.639201417.80920.56822.43420.56522.694201317.68220.15922.51120.06822.242201218.02920.58522.57220.30321.892201118.22721.33823.74721.17623.093201018.15621.77223.54021.62823.133200918.18021.79523.79421.43222.320200818.71522.81824.83022.46023.473200718.38222.39024.24622.99622.992200616.98721.16322.15422.12721.628200515.84319.96321.14520.90820.448200415.39018.72019.78919.57120.219200314.25917.78018.65418.79518.882200213.65517.07617.38817.86317.817200113.14916.12315.64216.55016.377200012.59714.93414.54915.88915.797


Incremento en Palencia: 192%
Incremento en Zamora: 182%
Incremento en Soria: 181%
Incremento en Salamanca: 171%
Incremento en Valladolid: 171%
Incremento en Burgos: 170%
Incremento en León: 168%
Incremento en Ávila: 165%
Incremento en Segovia: 142%

En Cantabria de regalo: 163%. Mira cómo les adelantan sus vecinos del sur, y eso que Palencia es la provincia con menos turismo de España, que el día que los retrasados de los viajecitos en el instagram se enteren, lo va a petar.

Y parece que a Zamora y Salamanca no les va mal en cuanto a incremento del PIB, como a Soria o Palencia (¡viva la PAC!) mientras que León se resiente , probablemente por la pérdida de la minería y todo lo que envuelve (la evolución y cuantía del PIB de León es muy similar al de Asturias).

Ávila y Segovia, pese a la proximidad con Madrid se comen la mierda (reflejo de que la proximidad a la capital no beneficia en nada a estas provincias) y fíjate que Burgos, pese a que Valladolid sigue robando a todo el mundo, sigue recibiendo los frutos de la pleitesía que su Burguesía traidora prestó al Habsburgo y de la posición de ventaja que aquello le confirió, con el mayor PIB de todas las provincias.

Aparte de esto, no deja de ser curiosa esta mezcla de nacionalismo español (Cantabria, Logroño, Burgos y el resto de capitales castellano leonesas son muy "españolas") con el localismo más rancio caciquil. Eso desmontaría en parte también esa teoría de que la constitución de Logroño y Santander como comunidades uniprovinciales atendía a los intentos de convertirlas, especialmente Logroño (La Rioja es solo una puta comarca de las que formaban la provincia de Logroño, hay que joderse) en "satélites" del País Vasco. Está claro que si esa era la idea, los responsables no tenían ni puta idea de cuál iba a ser el resultado, pues pocas provincias hay más "españolistas" que éstas dos.

Hay que reconocer, eso sí, que los esfuerzos del usurpador Habsburgo y sus descendientes por eliminar todo rastro de Castilla para dar nacimiento a la Monarquía Hispánica, vulgo España, funcionaron perfectamente. Que un cántabro o un logroñés, no te digo un leonés, realmente piensen que tienen problemas e intereses extremadamente diferentes a los de un salmantino, un palentino o un soriano, y al mismo tiempo no dejen de sentirse iguales en la Nación Española que no les hacía ni puto caso ni comprendía su "razón de ser" y por eso tuvieron que constituirse como autonomías, no dejan de ser un ejemplo de doblepensamiento dificilmente comprensible para alguien "normal".


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

lo de que Cantabria está mejor sola no hay por donde cogerlo

solo hay que leer este artículo y darse cuenta de la estafa de la autonomía de cantabria.









Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com






y vuelvo a repetir, los cántabros no votamos nada acerca de la autonomía. Fueron los políticos de los municipios quienes dijeron que si.


a los ciudadanos no se nos preguntó nada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Mira, ya te lo explico yo, hijolagranputa mamarracho de mierda. Datos del PIB entre 2000 y 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vamos, que zamora, leon y salamanca han crecido mas que Cantabria siendo parte de cyl


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pues qué tontos. Cantabria es más rica desde que está sola. Siempre es mejor repartir para uno mismo que el que repartan otros.




si, somos la hostia









Cantabria, donde menos creció el PIB por habitante en 45 años


Según recoge el informe titulado ‘45 años de evolución económica, social y empresarial de las Comunidades Autónomas en España (1975-2020)’, elaborado por la Cámara de Comercio y el Consejo General de Economistas




www.eldiarioalerta.com


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Ene 2022)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Que los Cantabros querremos ser castellanos ??????. Os lo tenéis que hacer mirar , porque lo vuestro es grave




que una puta progre femimarxista como tú le interese una Castilla débil no es ninguna novedad

que la gente que pagamos impuestos estamos hasta la polla de mantener a la castuza cántabra tb lo es.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> claro que si, guapi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues imagina cómo estarían si todo su dinero debiera pasar antes por Valladolid. Pregunta a los de la antigua región de León qué tal les va desde que se juntaron con Castilla.


nosomosnada dijo:


> Mira, ya te lo explico yo, *hijolagranputa mamarracho de mierda*. Datos del PIB entre 2000 y 2019:




¿Te parece normal insultar así por un simple debate sobre temas económicos? 

Toda esa mierda que has puesto no muestra cómo sería el PIB de esas regiones si estuvieran en otra situación administrativa (solos o en otra Comunidad)


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> si, somos la hostia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y?

¿Tienes las cifras de cómo le habría ido a Cantabria dentro de CyL?


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Ene 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> vamos, que zamora, leon y salamanca han crecido mas que Cantabria siendo parte de cyl



Toda España ha "crecido" si lo comparas con x años. Por cierto: otros dan otras cifras.
Y mira la pérdida de industria y de población.
La cuestión es si habrían crecido más de haber repartido ellos mismos su dinero.


----------



## nosomosnada (13 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Te parece normal insultar así por un simple debate sobre temas económicos?
> Toda esa mierda que has puesto no muestra cómo sería el PIB de esas regiones si estuvieran en otra situación administrativa (solos o en otra Comunidad)



A un hijodeputa mamarracho de mierda que le hace el juego a los caciques y se las da de debatir, cuando se dedica a utilizar argumentos falaces y subnormalidades del tipo "Es de cajón: el que reparte se queda lo mejor." como si en Valladolid atáramos a los perros con longanizas, cuando Valladolid es una ciudad cuya sentencia de muerte depende exclusivamente del tiempo que se siga manteniendo la farsa de la Renault, le puedo llamar lo que me salga de los cojones.

Sobre todo cuando es tan imbécil que no entiende que los datos del PIB es para ilustrar la situación de Valladolid respecto a las otras 8 provincias castellanoleonesas. Lo de Cantabria era por rellenar, porque lógicamente, no me voy a molestar en divagar sobre si a Cantabria le habría ido mejor o peor como otra provincia en Castilla y León, cuando es imposible saberlo más allá de elucubrar.

Y es que de cualquier retrasado que no sea capaz de distinguir "la Sede de la Junta Castilla y León en Valladolid" de la "provincia /ciudad de Valladolid" lo único que espero es encontrármele en la calle y reventarle a hostias hasta que se le licue el alma.

Cada día me levanto de la puta cama y me pregunto por qué cojones no pusieron la puta capital de la Comunidad en Burgos, y así no tendría que estar aguantando en este foro a leonistas retrasados dando por culo con Valladolid. Allá se matasen los putos leonistas retrasados con la miserable oligarquía burgalesa traidora.

Por cierto, esto es burbuja, un puto foro de trolls, no foroamigos, así que el respeto de anónimos a anónimos me parece ridículo. Y si no eres capaz de argumentar cómo es posible que "Valladolid ens roba" frente al hecho de que el crecimiento económico de Valladolid, incluso siendo la capital de la comunidad y un "polo" industrial en la región, esté por debajo de provincias eminentemente agrícolas como Palencia o Soria, pues me voy a cagar en tu reputísima madre otra vez, por retrasado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Ene 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> A un* hijodeputa mamarracho de mierda* que le hace el juego a los caciques y se las da de debatir,...
> 
> pues me voy a cagar en tu reputísima madre otra vez, por retrasado.



Pero qué dices de juego a los caciques ni qué hostias, ¡subnormal! Tú ves fantasmas, imbécil.

Estás fatal, tómate la medicación, gilipollas.

Es mi OPINIÓN y lo que yo VEO día a día en MI REGIÓN y las de los alredederes. Opino lo que me sale de los cojones, pedazo de hijo de puta.


----------



## angongo (13 Ene 2022)

Después de 45 años de autonosuyas ha quedado muy claro
UNA COSA.- Los políticos de la transición tenían in mente que
España era un gran solar, y debían construir CHIRINGUITOS Y
CHIRINGUITOS DONDE COLOCAR A CIENTOS Y CIENTOS DE
MILES DE CORRELIGIONARIOS, FAMILIARES Y AMIGOS.-
Y así ha sido.- Hoy tenemos una organización inmensa , oceáni-
ca, imposible de mantener.-
Es lo mismo que en mi ciudad.- Durante los últimos 40 años se
han hecho parques y parques, se han `plantado jardines y en ellos
miles y miles de árboles.- Hoy , crecidos y multiplicados, hay que 
cuidarlos, regarlos, podarlos limpiarlos, fumigarlos, etc, etc.-
Y para ello se necestia personal, mucho personal, máquinas, muchas
máquinas.-
Y claro cientos y cientos de trabajadores sólo para mantener los paR-
ques , pero que NO PRODUCEN ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA ,. NO CREAN
RIQUEZA.-
y ESO ES LO QUE OCURRE CON LAS AUTONOSUYAS.-
UN GASTO OCIOSO, INÚTIL Y DESPILFARRADOR.-
QUE NO NOS LO PODEMOS PERMITIR.-


----------



## nosomosnada (13 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pero qué dices de juego a los caciques ni qué hostias, ¡subnormal! Tú ves fantasmas, imbécil.
> 
> Estás fatal, tómate la medicación, gilipollas.
> 
> Es mi OPINIÓN y lo que yo VEO día a día en MI REGIÓN y las de los alredederes. Opino lo que me sale de los cojones, pedazo de hijo de puta.



¿Ves como los insultos acompañan a la tristeza del negro sobre blanco para aportar una nota de color?

Ahora, pedazo mamarracho, dedícate a pensar un poquito en cómo la configuración de Castilla La Vieja / Reino de León / Santander y Logroño y su transformación en la configuración autonómica responde únicamente a los intereses de la oligarquía caciquil semifeudal de cada una de las regiones, provincias o incluso ayuntamientos (como el de León), en detrimento del bienestar de sus gentes.

Porque para que la oligarquía lleve 500 años hundiendo a esta tierra en la miseria, con la división administrativa arbitraria que corresponda en cada momento, hacen falta 2 cosas:

1.- La puta oligarquía caciquil que, obviamente, mira únicamente por sus intereses, aunque eso suponga condenar a la tierra y a sus gentes.
2.- Los retrasados mentales que hacen la rosca a la puta oligarquía, como tú, o como los cántabros cuando dejaron hacer a Mr Revilla para convertir a Cantabria en su burdel particular al que se folla cuando y como quiere, con el mismo espíritu borreguil de pertenencia a su pequeño rebaño que una oveja merina, y con las mismas ambiciones de ser pastoreada por el cacique de turno, aduciendo no se qué mamarrachadas de nacionalidades históricas, reinos medievales de hace 1000 años que me comen los huevos por todos los lados y su reputísima madre.

¿Y yo veo fantasmas? Lo único que veo son gilipollas como pasajeros del Titanic, a quién les importa más que la orquesta de su Taifa siga tocando mientras se ahogan que tratar unir fuerzas para intentar que el barco no se hunda del todo.

Lo que hace falta es que Cantabria, Logroño, Castilla, León y el resto de regiones de esta mierda de pais a medio hacer le echen cojones de una puta vez y empiecen a fusilar a caciques inmisericordemente para convertirlos en abono y devuelvan algo a la tierra que llevan siglos saqueando hasta dejarla seca. Pero mientras haya subnormales como tú que hacen de pantalla contra los oligarcas y entran al trapo de "es que Valladolid nos roba y blablabla", vamos a tener que perder un tiempo demasiado precioso cagándonos de vez en cuando en la puta de la ramera que te cagó en plena diarrea y después intentó acabar con el aborto que eres reventándote la cabeza contra la pared, pero arrepintiéndose tras el tercer intento y dejándote vivir esta vida de retrasado de mierda semivegetal con 2 neuronas que dan para poco más que no cagarte encima.

Venga payaso, ahora cuéntame otra vez que lo de que Valladolid se dedica a arruinar a las otras 8 provincias castellanoleonesas, pero esta vez además de los insultos, con algún argumento económico, si cabe.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Ene 2022)

nosomosnada dijo:


> Ahora, pedazo mamarracho
> 
> Venga payaso, ahora cuéntame otra vez que lo de que Valladolid se dedica a arruinar a las otras 8 provincias castellanoleonesas, pero esta vez además de los insultos, con algún argumento económico, si cabe.



Mira, NI ME HE LEIDO TU ÚLTIMO POST DE MIERDA.

DIRECTO AL IGNORE.


Por cierto: no he dicho que Valladolid se dedique a "arruinar" a otros, he dicho que *QUIEN REPARTE SE QUEDA LA MEJOR PARTE*, algo que es de cajón salvo para gilipollas como tú.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Feb 2022)

os recuerdo, el abrehilo es un franchute agitador del separatismo en España, lo que a él le gustaría sería romper España... lo que hace con el tema de Castilla solo es un subterfugio

para aportar algo en el foro, lo que debe dedicarse es a fomentar los separatismos bretón, corso, etc, así como la reintegración de la alta Navarra así como el Rosellón en España


----------

